# EEA2 more than 6 months



## ranoya (Nov 18, 2012)

hello...I applied for residence card on the basis that I am married to an irish citizen who lives in the UK. when I applied my husband was working full time after six months he lost his job so he has been on jobseeker allowance now for 3 months but finally he found a job..will this affect the decision on my application now it's been 8 months since I applied?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ranoya said:


> hello...I applied for residence card on the basis that I am married to an irish citizen who lives in the UK. when I applied my husband was working full time after six months he lost his job so he has been on jobseeker allowance now for 3 months but finally he found a job..will this affect the decision on my application now it's been 8 months since I applied?


You need to contact UKBA and inquire about it. When contacting the Euro desk in Liverpool, make sure to clearly indicate your reference number.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ranoya (Nov 18, 2012)

thank you for your reply, but I already did that and they said that I should wait and they will contact me when a decision is made...what I need to know is that does the fact that my husband was on jobseeker allowance for three months will affect the decision on my application؟


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ranoya said:


> thank you for your reply, but I already did that and they said that I should wait and they will contact me when a decision is made...what I need to know is that does the fact that my husband was on jobseeker allowance for three months will affect the decision on my application؟


Then your husband needs to contact them and remind them that you need a decision ASAP, as their 6 month period has been exceeded. No, the fact your husband was on jobseeker's allowance shouldn't affect the outcome of your application.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## radelaide (Dec 11, 2012)

We submitted an EEA2 in May for my non EU husband. Should have been processed by November. We're still waiting. The EURO enquiry line in Liverpool haven't been much help and have just advised that the application is still being processed. We've contacted MEP, MP and now SOLVIT and still have no response from the UKBA around when it's likely to be issued. My husband's mother is seriously ill and we'd like to visit asap but dont want to risk leaving the UK without his residence card. Any advice on how to deal with the UKBA when they're over the 6 month processing time. My husband has a period of detention from last year so we're assuming this has something to do with the delay, but would like some guidance.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


radelaide said:


> We submitted an EEA2 in May for my non EU husband. Should have been processed by November. We're still waiting. The EURO enquiry line in Liverpool haven't been much help and have just advised that the application is still being processed. We've contacted MEP, MP and now SOLVIT and still have no response from the UKBA around when it's likely to be issued. My husband's mother is seriously ill and we'd like to visit asap but dont want to risk leaving the UK without his residence card. Any advice on how to deal with the UKBA when they're over the 6 month processing time. My husband has a period of detention from last year so we're assuming this has something to do with the delay, but would like some guidance.


Welcome to the Forum! and my well wishes to your mother in law.

If you have not gotten any help after contacting SOLVIT, I'm afraid you need to be prepared to appeal what seems to be a rejection. I deeply hope to be wrong, but UKBA is rightfully looking closely to those applicants that might represent a "problem to public safety".

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## radelaide (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you. 
I haven't been able to find much info on the threats to public safety legislation other than terrorism etc which definitely isn't an issue here. 
We're getting in touch with a lawyer today to go through our options. 
Any idea how the appeal process would work? ? Do you think there's anything we could do or information we could provide to the Ukba whilst the application is still being considered to try and prevent the rejection being made?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


radelaide said:


> Thank you.
> I haven't been able to find much info on the threats to public safety legislation other than terrorism etc which definitely isn't an issue here.
> We're getting in touch with a lawyer today to go through our options.
> Any idea how the appeal process would work? ? Do you think there's anything we could do or information we could provide to the Ukba whilst the application is still being considered to try and prevent the rejection being made?


I personally wouldn't get a hold of any Lawyer yet. This is just a mere speculation, and unless the application is actually rejected, and besides calling/emailing the EURO desk in Liverpool there's nothing to do.

Public safety is more than terrorism. For instance; sex crimes, illegal sell/trade of weapons/knives, tax fraud, 1st degree assault, etc.

In regards of the appeal process, it will basically depend on how and why the application was rejected, should that be the case.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ranoya (Nov 18, 2012)

hello,
After waiting for a year now I am still waiting without any reply to my eea2 application. after contacting our MP the ukba replied that my husband the eea national who is applying for registeration certificate has a unspent conviction and applicants and applications in which the applicant has unspent conviction are on hold now awaiting for policy guidance and they can not provide us with a time scale.
I was really depreases after hearing about this a year from my application and my husband problem was driving without insurance while he was in the uk on a travel document and he claimed he was someone elso so he was deported after this...I am so confused about what is happening and i have no idea what to do...i just had a baby and i want to travel to sey family...please i need advice on what to do or where to go to get any information...thank u


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Criminality (unspent conviction) can disqualify someone from remaining in UK, and that includes EEA national, as EU recognises the right of member country in excluding people on account of national security and public good (i.e the undesirables). While the criminality issue is under review by UKBA, your application for residence card (derived from your husband's EU rights) is on hold, so I don't know what you can do to move things along.


----------



## ranoya (Nov 18, 2012)

thank you for your reply...my husband is Irish...and we were able to issue my daughter a british passport depending on him being irish...doesnt that make any difference to my application? and should we expect a rejection and deportation or there is a possibilty that i might get it but there is no time limit


----------



## kawawa30 (Jun 27, 2013)

Am in a similar situation like yours been waiting since last year 26 May. I was at detaintion, married to a Polish wife, Applied for EEA2 I am still waiting to now, have you heard from UKBA.
Jeo


----------

